
Oldest known cave art proves Neanderthals were just as sophisticated as humans - walterbell
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-neanderthals-were-artists-20180222-htmlstory.html
======
frabbit
I found the Guardian version¹ of this story a bit more rounded and
informative. The quotes from Adam Brumm about the possibility that the calcium
deposits are not actually beneath the paintings was interesting.

1\.
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/22/neanderthals...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/22/neanderthals-
not-humans-were-first-artists-on-earth-experts-claim)

